# Wired2Fish - New Daiwa CR80HS Reel Giveaway



## fender66 (Oct 1, 2018)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

Daiwa continues to develop new reels that are both affordable and durable and their new CR80HS falls right in line. The 8 bearing reel has a 7.5:1 gear ratio, 15-pound drag system and infinite anti-reverse and weighs in at a very light 6.9 ounces. It retails at $79.99 and it's a high quality, cost-effective option for a weekend and tournament anglers. 

We have 5 of these beauties for our latest giveaway. 

This giveaway ends October 16, 2018. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/New-Daiwa-CR80HS-Reel-Giveaway-122036266/?

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2018)

5 winners......so there's a chance. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Oct 2, 2018)

Jim said:


> 5 winners......so there's a chance. :lol:



Definitely in it to win this one.


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2018)

Last day for a chance to win this reel! Enter today!

Hopefully, a TinBoats member wins one.


----------

